

Making Sense of 3.7M Net Neutrality Comments - dsr12
https://openstandard.mozilla.org/making-sense-of-3-7-million-net-neutrality-comments/

======
ChrisAntaki
> Major websites like Tumblr, Kickstarter, Netflix, Etsy, Namecheap and Vimeo
> ran prominent warnings of an impending slowdown of Internet speeds if the
> FCC ends net neutrality.

Major props to those companies for helping the cause. While the issue is
complex, it really boils down to something simple. The US government was
formed with certain principles, some outlined in the constitution. One of
those is free speech. Sometimes, the government has to step in and make sure
corporations are respecting those principles. Net neutrality is one of those
times.

------
crazy1van
The net neutrality debate has been oversimplified to the point of being nearly
meaningless. Being against internet "slow lanes" is like being against
poverty. Everyone agrees with the goal, but the devil is in the details. It's
completely possible to be for a universally faster internet for all traffic
and be against many net neutrality laws just like it is possible to be for
getting people out of poverty and being against many welfare policies.

~~~
hackuser
> Being against internet "slow lanes" is like being against poverty.

I'm not sure that's true. While I favor net neutrality I also recognize that
there are good arguments for allocating Internet resources to the highest
bidder, at least to a significant degree.

